# Overtrain If You Don?t Want To Gain!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

We are a society with a “more is better” attitude. More money, more convenience, more luxury and more, more, more! However, when looking to build more muscle, sometimes more is less. One of the major reasons that trainees fail to build the physique they desire is they do too much in the gym!They either do [...]

*Read More...*


----------

